
Changes in Climate Have Always Made Things Worse for Accused Witches - Hooke
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/changes-in-climate-have-always-made-things-worse-for-accused-witches
======
fennecfoxen
Further witchcraft reading of the day: _Witch Hunting in 17th Century New
England_. [http://read.dukeupress.edu/content/witch-hunting-in-
seventee...](http://read.dukeupress.edu/content/witch-hunting-in-seventeenth-
century-new-england.body.pdf)

------
_greim_
I'd think that for any given type of disaster, one could find a correlation
between it and witch-hunting, _somewhere_ , if one searched through the annals
of history for long enough.

------
MrZongle2
Climate change: is there anything bad it's _not_ responsible for?

~~~
iofj
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medieval_Warm_Period](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medieval_Warm_Period)

The good thing about climate change is that 20% or so more of the planet is
inhabitable, which has a list of advantages that is incredibly long.

------
Gravityloss
Voters behave like this as well. It's a well studied field.

